# Pb lecture Infuse pro et Plex



## jenson76 (13 Mai 2016)

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques temps je rencontre un problème de lecture des fichier mkv sur infuse et Plex, en effet la lecture saccade ou lag sur des fichier même en 720p alors que si j'utilise mrmc la lecture est fluide, mais je prefere l'interface d'infuse ou Plex (résumé films ou épisode série qu'il n'y a pas sur mrmc)

Mes fichiers sont stocker sur un synology ds214 et je suis brancher en ethernet.

Quelqu'un d'autres rencontre t'il les mêmes pb?


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## DouceProp' (13 Octobre 2016)

Hello, bon ton message date du mois de mai donc j'imagine que tu as eu ta réponse depuis...
Qu'il y ait une différence entre Plex et Infuse, ce serait normal puisque les deux app ne fonctionnent pas de la même façon. Infuse prend le fichier sur ton Nas et le décode avec les muscles de l'Apple TV, tandis que Plex prend le fichier sur ton Nas et essaie de le décoder avec les muscles de ton Nas pour l'envoyer ensuite sur ton Apple TV, et comme tu as un processeur à 1,06 GHz dans ton DS214, il galère un peu pour les gros films.

MrMc semble fonctionner un peu comme Infuse... Mais utilise FFMpeg pour décoder les vidéos... Peut-être que c'est ça le truc. FFMpeg fonctionne mieux avec ton installation.

C'était une réflexion voilà...


----------

